# Help!! No eggs for cornbread!



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Can someone help me? I really wanted to make cornbread tonight, as I've got a pot of soup on the stove and I need to use up some buttermilk (I'm leaving on a trip tomorrow.) But I forgot that I used the last of the eggs.

I don't exactly want a vegan recipe (since I want to use the buttermilk) but maybe one could be adapted? Is cornbread something you can make without eggs? Is there a substitution for eggs, or some other way?

The irony is my husband called to tell me he was stopping by the store to pick up some stuff (he's going to be home alone for a week) and I hadn't yet realized I needed the eggs. Slim possibility he'll randomly pick up eggs, but more likely it'll be milk and bananas and bread. And I can't send him back out when he gets home, because it'll be 20 minutes each way to the store.

Any suggestions? Can we still have cornbread, or forget it?


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

I hope someone can help you.....I







corn bread....may make some tonight....I have eggs though....lol







:


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

What about this, using b-milk instead of soymilk?

http://www.theppk.com/recipes/dbreci...hp?RecipeID=39

I googled it, so I don't know how it will taste. Sounds







though


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

If you have flaxseeds, they'll help. I've found they work pretty well as a vegan egg substitute. (Obviously, they'll substitute for eggs, even if the recipe isn't vegan) I think about 1 T ground flaxseeds in 2 or 3 T of water subs in for 1 egg.

Good luck!


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

cream of tartar can sub for eggs - i am thinking off top of head - 1 t per egg ??

look in front cover/back cover of your cookbook - i'm pretty sure it's written in betty crocker one - not surebout better homes gardens

nak or i'd look


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, I guess dinner is long over by now, but I wanted to add that I was vegan for over 10 yrs and I never developed a really good cornbread recipe. Coookies, cakes, quickbreads, muffins, I can do, but I never found an egg sub. that I liked and that worked for cornbread.

I would have suggested for this problem to make some buttermilk biscuits.

So what did you do?


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks, all! I thought about flax seeds, as I've seen them (ground) used in a eggless cake recipe.

I used the first recipe posted (that was the only response I saw before dinnertime!) and it was good. Not great. Maybe the vinegar and the buttermilk was a little much, but it was edible. I thoughtlessly grabbed whole wheat bread flour instead of whole wheat pastry flour or regular whole wheat (or even unbleached) and I think the bread flour was the most odd element.

The soup was fantastic! And we had fresh corn on the cob, too.

Thanks again.


----------

